# Warts on my besseae?



## l8dbug (Aug 5, 2014)

Does anyone know what this is? I just got this from a three pack from OZ. The other two besseae are unaffected. This one was not warty at first but then it started at the bud, and as you can see it travels down to the second node. my first instinct was it was a bug. but I've popped a wart from both the spike and the bud and looked at it under a magnifying glass. I can't decipher any insect parts. None of my other orchids have this, and I've never seen any bugs in my plants.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 5, 2014)

a frog kissed it?


----------



## AdamD (Aug 5, 2014)

S.t.d.?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 5, 2014)

Genetic. Wipe it with alcohol just to be safe.


----------



## trdyl (Aug 5, 2014)

Part toad?

Seriously, I have no idea. Is this the first time that presented? Have other flowerings been "wart" free?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## trdyl (Aug 7, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Welcome to the forum.



Thanks Eric. Hope to be of some use here eventually....


----------



## PaphMadMan (Aug 7, 2014)

First bloom plant? Sometimes they just need a little practice to get it right.


----------



## Lordoftheswarms (Aug 8, 2014)

I've had a few "warts" of these too. It doesn't seem to be genetic. 
Not all of the flowers on the plant will have it. 
I get the impression that it is caused by a change in the environmental conditions when the bud is forming. 
I could be wrong, I'm just guessing.


----------



## l8dbug (Aug 9, 2014)

I've never seen this flower in bloom before. I got it with two other besseae on ebay from OZ. I do see that it has a previous growth that looks like it had a spike. This cross is 'Big Bob' x 'Colossal'. It very well can be the shock of moving because the buds looked normal when I got it. If it were genetic, wouldn't the whole spike be warty? I guess only time will tell. The bloom is starting to open. It looks like it will be lovely. I will post a pic when it is fully open tomorrow.


----------



## l8dbug (Aug 10, 2014)

As promised here is the frog prince


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 10, 2014)

Look like the bumps have disappeared. Nice flower!


----------



## chrismende (Aug 20, 2014)

I have bought many besseae at OZ in the last months and John told me it is "cultural." The plants seem otherwise fine. In my greenhouse they seem to flower OK later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

